# Welche DBS verwenden?



## klhlubek (24. Mai 2015)

Hey Leute,

ich habe mich vor kurzen erkundigt, woraus eine Datenbank besteht, da ich parallel zu meinen Java-Lernfortschritt 
( Nein, ich fange natürlich nicht erst mit Java an, also ich hab schon ein dreiviertel Jahr hinter mir ) 
( ein ) Datenbanksystem  lernen will . Meine Frage lautet nun, ob ihr mir erklären könntet, mit "was" man den "etwas" anfangen kann oder was jetzt verschiedene Namen ( wie z.b. PL/SQL ) zu bedeuten haben, das heißt was das ist und wie das funktioniert bzw. mit was....

Ich würde euch sehr danken, wenn ihr das machen könntet. Um das ganze ein bisschen einzugrenzen wäre es nett, wenn ihr mir Microsofts und Oracles Systeme erläutern könntet. 

PS: So etwas wie relational müsst ihr mir natürlich nicht erklären.

Ich DANKE euch sehr !


----------

